

Meeta.vc – Public calendar for investor appearances at events - meet-a-vc

I&#x27;ve always thought about the idea of getting investors to share a public calendar of their talks or presences at events as judges, etc. Do you think it would be a helpful tool for investors and entrepreneurs to meet or would it be just too creepy?<p>Do you usually go to certain events just to try to connect with a specific investor?<p>Wanted to open a discussion. (more on meeta.vc)<p>tks
======
brudgers
I've heard that the "top tier" investors typically limit themselves to meeting
with startup entrepreneurs that have warm introductions. My impression is that
they don't work contests as judges because their investment isn't really a
prize, it's a straight up business transaction based on what they believe
might succeed not so much the best out of six finalists.

They have established relationships that produce their deal flows. The
business is optimized for making money, not for high reality TV ratings.

Good luck.

------
semilshah
I don't think investors would do it, but you can aggregate it from
conferences/events.

~~~
meet-a-vc
how about the community contributing as well? for example if you know Dave
McClure will be at FailCon on august 16th, you can post the link to the event
with investor name and date. We verify and post to the investor profile. Not
scalable. But could generate the initial data.

------
meet-a-vc
Tks for your contribution to the discussion, brudgers. I don't think you
understood the question though. It's more about would investors be willing to
reveal events/talks they will be at in a public profile like
meeta.vc/investorname ?

